# Chicago Express a Major Step for South Shore



## MrFSS (Feb 5, 2015)

Business travelers and other early risers will be able to enjoy a new convenience next month when the South Shore railroad starts running a weekday express train between South Bend and Chicago.

The service, beginning March 16, will leave South Bend International Airport at 6 a.m. and arrive at Millennium Station in downtown Chicago just 1 hour and 55 minutes later. That’s more than 40 minutes faster than the existing early morning train, and it’s competitive with the time it takes to drive to downtown Chicago and park there.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 5, 2015)

It will be interesting to see how this works. One can't help but think of the failed attempts to run an express Pacific Surfliner between San Diego and

Los Angeles, which suffered from a lack of passengers who were no longer able to board at the intermediate stations. Seems bold to have a train

that serves just three stations before entering Chicago. Commuter trains that offer express service usually do so as part of a comprehensive rush

hour service, not as a one-off express train that serves a niche market.

An interesting tidbit from that article is that twice as many people use the South Bend station on weekends as on weekdays. That says to me that

the length from South Bend to Chicago is suited more for day-trippers than regular commuters. Will a single express train change that equation?

Two-hours each way is still a marathon commute to be doing each day.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 5, 2015)

I find it odd that the train won't stop in Michigan City, at least.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 5, 2015)

As part of the plan to get the train over the road quickly, it will only stop at stations with high level platforms. Both Michigan City stations have low level loadling.


----------



## reppin_the_847 (Feb 6, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> It will be interesting to see how this works. One can't help but think of the failed attempts to run an express Pacific Surfliner between San Diego and
> 
> Los Angeles, which suffered from a lack of passengers who were no longer able to board at the intermediate stations. Seems bold to have a train
> 
> ...


This may be true, but the East Chicago, IN stop (which I believe this train will make) is immensely popular among folks that live in nearby NW Indiana communities. It also has a gigantic parking lot.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 24, 2015)

Let's not forget a few famous trains have had as little as two intermediate stops. The 20th Century Limited only stopped in Cronton Harmon and Englewood. Other then it's terminals


----------

